# Favorite Songs From the 70s



## theCARS1979

Post Your Favorite Songs from the 70s guys
This is gonna be good


----------



## theCARS1979

The CARS My Best Friends Girlfriend
The CARS Got Alot On My Head
The CARS All I Can Do
The CARS Candyo
The CARS Just What I Needed
The CARS Good Times Roll 
The CARS Lust for Kicks
The CARS Night Spots
The CARS Your All I Got Tonight
The CARS All Mixed Up 
The CARS Dangerous Type
The CARS Moving in Stereo 
The CARS Lets Go
The CARS Dont Cha Stop 
The Doors Roadhouse Blues
The Doors LA Woman
The Doors People Are Strange
The Doors Love Street
Queen We Will Rock You 
Queen We are the Champions
The Police Roxanne
The Police Message in a Bottle 
The Police Cant Stand Losing
Foriegner Urgent
Foriegner Hot Blooded
Blondie Heart of Glass
Kiss Detroit Rock City
Kiss Christine Sixteen 
Kiss Love Gun
Kiss Beth
Kiss Rock N Roll All Night 
The Who Bargain 
The Who 515
The Who Wont get Fooled Again 
The Who Who Are You
The Who Behind Blue Eyes
The Who Baba O Riely
The Who Going Mobile
Pink Floyd Another Brick in the Wall
Pink Floyd Us and Them 
Pink Floyd Time
Pink Floyd Money
Pink Floyd Comfortabley Numb
Pink Floyd Young Lust
Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here
Pink Floyd Echoes
Pink Floyd Welcome to the Machine
Pink Floyd One of These Days
Electric Light Orchestra Strange Magic
Electric Light Orchestra Do ya
Electric Light Orchestra Evil Woman 
Electric Light Orchestra Dont bring me Down
Electric Light Orchestra Telephone Line
Yes Round About
Yes Long Distance Runaround
Yes Southside of the sky
Led Zeppelin Black Dog 
Led Zeppelin Stairway to Heaven
Led Zeppelin Whole Lotta Love
Led Zeppelin Misty Mountain Hop 
Kansas Dust in the Wind
Blue Oyster Cult Dont Fear the Reaper
Ozark Mountain Daredevils Jackie Blue
Foghat Slowride
The Guess Who These Eyes
the Guess Who No time
Rush Fly by Night
Rush Working Man 
Rush Spirit of Radio
Rush Free Will 
Rush Trees
Rush Tom Sawyer
Black Sabbath Ironman
Black Sabbath War Pigs
Black Sabbath Paranoid
Black Sabbath Changes
Black Sabbath Never Say Die
Aerosmith Walk This Way
ACDC Highway to hell
Bread baby I want you
Lynrd Skynrd Free Bird
Rolling Stones Beast of Burden
Supertramp Take a look at my Girlfriend
Heart Crazy on You
Neil Young Out of the blue and into the black
David Bowie All the young dudes 
Frankie Vallie Grease
Gerry Rafferty Right Down the Line
Wings Jet
Wings Band on the Run 
Wings Silly Love Songs
Wings With A Little Luck
Wings My Love
Wings / Paul Mc Cartney Listen to what the man said
Fleetwood Mac Go Your Own Way
TREX Bang a gong get it on
The Beatles The Long and Winding Road
The Beatles Let it Be
Boston Dont Look Back


----------



## fonz

Off the top of my head:
Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run
Bruce Springsteen - Jungleland
Marvin Gaye - What's Going On
Stevie Wonder - Superstition
Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue
David Bowie - Heroes
Big Star - September Gurls
The Undertones - Teenage Kicks
Derek & The Dominoes - Layla
Velvet Underground - Sweet Jane'
Television - Marquee Moon
Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill
10cc - I'm Not In Love
The Who - Baba O'Riley
Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird
Neil Young - Powderfinger
Elton John - Tiny Dancer
Bob Marley - Turn Your Lights Down Low
The Beach Boys - Surf's Up
The Beach Boys - Forever
Sniff n The Tears - Driver's Seat

Ok,that's enough for now...


----------



## satyrinath




----------



## always starting over




----------



## always starting over




----------



## The Enemy Within

always starting over said:


>


Awesome sound


----------



## Jaxosix

ELO - Mr Blue Sky
Boston - More Than A Feeling
The Beatles - Let It Be
Queen - Don't Stop Me Now
Queen - We Are The Champions
Mr Big - Romeo


----------



## janey b

Everything I own-Bread
That Great Gig In The Sky-Pink Floyd
A Really Really Good Time-Roxy Music
The Man Machine-Kraftwerk
Phaedra-Tangerine Dream
Popcorn-Hot Butter
Life On Mars-David Bowie
Needle In The Camel's Eye-Brian Eno
Satellite Of Love-Lou Reed
Death Disco-PIL
Honesty-Billy Joel
Hong Kong Garden-Siouxsie and the Banshees
Anarchy in The UK-Sex Pistols

Just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Earth Wind and Fire

The Commodores


----------



## Fairydust

The Who - Won't get fooled again, Baba o'Riley and Who are you. 
Black Sabbath - Iron man, 
Carpenters - Crescent noon, Baby it's you, Masquerade, Song for you, Superstar, Yesterday once more and Only yesterday. 
Earth, Wind and Fire - Boogie Wonderland and September.
Chic - Freak out.
Commodores - Three times a lady.
Fleetwood Mac - Go your own way and Don't stop. 
Al Green - Let's stay together.
Led Zeppelin - Whole lotta love.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Amazing song and band :


----------



## housebunny




----------



## blue2

....I like most songs from the 70's..but this is in my top ten....


----------



## sprinter

So many,just a couple of favorites..


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Wulfgar

I have SO many songs right off the top of my head...it would literally take up this entire thread so im just going to post a few...

also, some of the song I was going to mention have already been posted






I like the chorus riff of this song


----------



## The Enemy Within

IveGotToast said:


>


Amazing, outstanding guitar playing


----------



## MaxAnxiety

The Clash - pretty much everything


----------



## EndlessBlu

70s music? I love Throbbing Gristle!


----------



## PoliRay

I'll post my top 3 favorite bands from the 70s instead ) lol
The doors, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin 
<3 Changed my life for good!


----------



## Freyja

(they vastly outdid the '69 original)

And, of course, the exceedingly obvious:


----------



## TooLateForRoses

Queen-Stone Cold Crazy
Queen-Love Of My Life
Led Zepplin-Black Dog
CCR-Commotion
Black Sabbath-Into the Void
Black Sabbath-N.I.B
Black Sabbath-Electric Funeral


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Grog

I'm living in the 70s by the skyhooks . Oh and you just like me cause I'm good in bed .


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## SuperSaiyanGod




----------



## Shawnee




----------



## cat001

My of my faves are the later part of the 70's during the punk rock explosion but here's one from early 70's


----------



## HanSolo

Probably Dazed And Confused by Zeppelin, the live version from The Song Remains the Same


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Best version


----------



## Stray Bullet

I'm cheating a little bit here because this song is from 1969.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## RedViperofDorne




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## blue2

The person above is confusing me ....lonely place guy..:afr


----------



## beli mawr

R.I.P. Tommy


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


> .


Great band, another song by America :


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Pauly B

How deep is your love - Bee gees is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Somemetalhead

Honestly, one of their best songs. Very dark subjectmatter.


----------



## Somemetalhead

Somemetalhead said:


> Honestly, one of their best songs. Very dark subjectmatter.


Link doesn't seem to show

It is Judas Priest - Beyond the realms of death


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Noll




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## zazen11

Two of my awesomest tracks from the 70s






http://m.youtube.com/results?q=never let her slip away by andrew gold&sm=1


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Not a fan of the 70s, but I do like The Carpenters.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## tea111red




----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## tea111red




----------



## cat001




----------



## cat001




----------



## cat001




----------



## cat001




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## rilakkuma

CopadoMexicano said:


> Earth Wind and Fire
> 
> The Commodores


:clap

Too many for me to name!


----------



## rilakkuma

In a Lonely Place said:


> .


:boogie

Love Iggy Pop! Dude is butt ugly but I do like their early stuff.


----------



## coeur_brise

Alas, a song about a war veteran though, not a love story.


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## spititout

bowie - moonage daydream, ziggy, suffragette city


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Awesome. A fan of his band,The Moody Blues. The next song has an interesting relation with Justin Hayward :


----------



## blue2




----------



## clair de lune

I've an old soul.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Dan the man

blue2 said:


>


Great song! It always reminds me of the movie The Warriors.
Warr-iors come out to plaaay!


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## spzed




----------



## truenorth




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Awesome !


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within

The Band 
RIP : Richard Manuel, Rick Danko and Levon Helm


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

^^ Peter Gabriel fan here, great track from the debut album


----------



## In a Lonely Place

^ indeed


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## LolaViola

Owww


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## In a Lonely Place

.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## ashleynoelle87




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## mixtape

A forgotten song from 1979, shoulda been a big hit....


----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


>


IMO best song Paul did after The Beatles !


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## mixtape




----------



## estse

Significant no wave:


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ RIP Ian Mclagan (Small Faces/Faces keyboard player, also played the amazing piano on that song)

A toast :


----------



## Handsome Beast




----------



## Handsome Beast

Can't forget this!


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## harrison

This whole album is great but this song still really blows me away.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## mixtape

UFO - Cherry ( 1978 )


----------



## The Enemy Within

Ol' Neil's little gem :


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## spitfire444




----------



## mixtape




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## iingridd

In a Lonely Place said:


>


I'm obsessed with this song lately and this guy's performance.


----------



## iingridd

Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven: 




This has to be my favorite... Have many..but this should #1


----------



## mixtape




----------



## cat001




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## mixtape




----------



## Reed Richards

Bowie Life on mars


----------



## LolaViola




----------



## LolaViola

Incredible


----------



## coeur_brise

Love this


----------



## thatgirl81

Going solely on the 70's as the title says...heres mine

Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon
T-Rex- Get it on
Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb 
Rolling Stones - Paint it Black
Deep Purple - Smoke on the water
CCR - Have you ever seen the rain?
ZZ Top - Hot legs
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - American Girl
The Doors - Peace Frog
Black Sabbath - War Pig

Ok just realised I could be here all night so I'll stop for now lol :boogie


----------



## mixtape




----------



## mixtape




----------



## Pennywise

Free Bird
Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes)
Moving in Stereo
Silly Love Songs
Stairway to Heaven
With a Little Luck

And pretty much anything by Pink Floyd.


----------



## mixtape




----------



## moonglum

Maybe not my favorite, but at least one of my favorite :






Leslie West is one of my guitar gods.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## dontwaitupforme

The moody undertones blend well with the kind vibe today has had.. Cold, quiet, overcast, consisting of nothing but coffee and reading in peace.


----------



## Estillum




----------



## coeur_brise

MJ didn't have much life experience yet but good nonetheless:





full of soul:


----------



## The Enemy Within

Moody Blues rockin'


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## cat001




----------



## foe

I'm currently on a Neil Young binge.





 See the Sky About to Rain





 I Believe In You





 Old Man and Heart of Gold live


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## The Enemy Within

RIP Dallas Taylor(Drummer) :


----------



## HenDoggy

Ahh, the memories of running down hookers while blasting this on the radio. :heart


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## coeur_brise

(not Bill Withers on the vid cap)


----------



## Great Lord Master

Not just favorite song/music composition/art of sound of the '70s, but favorite of all time


----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## RestlessNative

I think it's easier to pick artists or albums... too may songs to list.

This is one of my absolute favourite albums at the moment. Venus is so brilliant I could... hrrmm.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Bread - The Guitar Man, the video is a homage to _Jimmy Page_ :


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Mustard Tiger

September - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## fotschi

^Tago Mago is a 11/10 amazing album

Witthuser & Westrupp - Trippo Nova


----------



## The Enemy Within

The last(good) Genesis album :


----------



## HenDoggy

My apologies for the creepy video :stu


----------



## fotschi

HenDoggy said:


> My apologies for the creepy video :stu


Haha the video's creepy but the song is great. I like the vibes.

Speaking of creepy things, have a non-creepy song out of an extremely creepy album:


----------



## Estillum




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## fotschi




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## sprinter




----------



## tea111red

I'd Love to Change The World - Ten Years After

From The Beginning - Emerson, Lake, and Palmer

Hey You - Pink Floyd


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## HenDoggy

Perfect song for this time of the year. Them feels..


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

HenDoggy said:


> Perfect song for this time of the year. Them feels..


Great song. Joni is one of a kind


----------



## EvonneEzell

Donna Summer - Love to Love You Baby


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## tea111red

saturday night special - lynyrd skynyrd

midnight rider - gregg allman

do you feel like we do - peter frampton


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## fotschi

Aeiou said:


>


Yay, great song. Eno is definitely one of my favorite musicians, both for his rock and pop stuff and his ambient works.


----------



## Aeiou

@fotschi He has surely made some great stuff.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## zookeeper

oh ****, how have i not been in on this thread?






Prepare for much Joni.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Aeiou

The Enemy Within said:


>


Oh, I like Astronomy so much!
But I used to listen to a more "aggressive" version. They realized so many of them, that I can't recall the album it belonged to... I guess "some enchanted evening"'s is the most similar one


----------



## The Enemy Within

Aeiou said:


> Oh, I like Astronomy so much!
> But I used to listen to a more "aggressive" version. They realized so many of them, that I can't recall the album it belonged to... I guess "some enchanted evening"'s is the most similar one


I believe it is originally from "Secret Treaties" album. I agree with you about that version, maybe it has something to do with the recording/mixing...

But I still think BOC is the best American hard rock band ever ! :smile2:


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Mxx1

I don't know very much about music from that period, but i really like these songs. 








( Smile A Little Smile For Me is from 1969, but it's almost the 70)


----------



## fotschi

Aeiou said:


>


Good song! Caravan is great.


----------



## Aeiou

fotschi said:


> Good song! Caravan is great.


Yeah, I like those dreamy (and probably some of the most hilarious ever) lyrics:

"Standing on a golf course
Dressed in P.V.C.
I chanced upon a Golf Girl
Selling cups of tea
She asked me did I want one
Asked me with a grin
For three pence you can buy one
Full right to the brim

So of course I had to have one
In fact I ordered three
So I could watch the Golf Girl
Could see she fancied me
And later on the golf course
After drinking tea
It started raining golf balls
And she protected me

Her name was Pat
And we sat under a tree
She kissed me
We go for walks
In fine weather
All together
On the golf course
We talk in morse"












Then, I really like their puns & humor ("In the land of grey and pink / where only boy scouts stop to think").

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fotschi

Aeiou said:


> Yeah, I like those dreamy (and probably some of the most hilarious ever) lyrics:
> 
> "Standing on a golf course
> Dressed in P.V.C.
> I chanced upon a Golf Girl
> Selling cups of tea
> She asked me did I want one
> Asked me with a grin
> For three pence you can buy one
> Full right to the brim
> 
> So of course I had to have one
> In fact I ordered three
> So I could watch the Golf Girl
> Could see she fancied me
> And later on the golf course
> After drinking tea
> It started raining golf balls
> And she protected me
> 
> Her name was Pat
> And we sat under a tree
> She kissed me
> We go for walks
> In fine weather
> All together
> On the golf course
> We talk in morse"
> 
> 
> 
> https://38.media.tumblr.com/85601d3e8587909393b42f9138d4b764/tumblr_n7oeajGMYS1shhth1o3_500.gif
> 
> Then, I really like their puns & humor ("In the land of grey and pink / where only boy scouts stop to think").
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Jethro Tull - Cross Eyed Mary


Haha, I'd never actually paid much attention to the lyrics to that song before. That is hilarious. Haven't heart Aqualung yet, only Thick as a Brick. I should give it a shot though.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Farideh

Do the hustle! Na na na na na na do the hustle!


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

In a Lonely Place said:


>


love that song


----------



## In a Lonely Place

^Good to hear, it's one of my all time favourites


----------



## fotschi

In a Lonely Place said:


> ^Good to hear, it's one of my all time favourites


Kraftwerk is cool. My favorite:




Video trippy as ****.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Aeiou

^ I love Three imaginary boys/ Boys don't cry albums.


----------



## Callum96

obvious, but classic


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Great band ! And underrated in my opnion


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Staticnz

Carry On My Wayward Son by Kansas. Best song ever.


----------



## JDW




----------



## SuperSaiyanGod




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1977*


----------



## sprinter




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place

Legend


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

ok last one...


----------



## The Enemy Within

HenDoggy said:


>


Great song, I've got to know Van Morrison's catalogue


----------



## HenDoggy

The Enemy Within said:


> Great song, I've got to know Van Morrison's catalogue


Speaking of great, this blue sky song was fantastic. 

yeah, def check out the album "St. Dominic's Preview". One of his best.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Great song and band


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

Canadian Power Trio


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Vicious777

the enemy within said:


> great song and band


**** yeah iggy pop!


----------



## Farideh

The Hustle


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Koichi

^ Nice one, cheers.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## aralez




----------



## aralez




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy

there is something oddly charming about the lo-fi production


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1977*

Jeff on drums (RIP).


----------



## The Enemy Within

*1972*


----------



## HenDoggy

can't find any other stuff by this band :frown2:


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Heavy Metal meets Drum n Bass 1978 !*


----------



## tea111red




----------



## eukz

:banana


----------



## coeur_brise

"They paved paradise. Put up a Costco, Wal-Mart, Sam's Club, PetSmart." Things have not changed.






I cant tell you who to sock it to.


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## sprinter

1979


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## haniya11

These all are my favourites ...


----------



## The Enemy Within

*I don't like reggae...*


----------



## Cronos




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## sprinter




----------



## coeur_brise

This was from 82, but Parliament and Funkadelic were both from the 70s. Also the inspiration for Snoop Dog. Damn, is it funky:


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Cronos




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter

Written by Springsteen





Springsteen didn't release his version till the 80s


----------



## estse

This Heat could be the greatest short lived band of all time:


----------



## sprinter




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## sprinter

Eurovision winner 1974


----------



## Friendonkey




----------



## sprinter




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## coeur_brise

Joni Mitchell's voice does something to my soul. but i should be sleeping, not dreaming.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sprinter




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter

R.I.P. Guy Clark


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Chicago feat. The Beach Boys*

RIP Terry Kath


----------



## sprinter




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within

sprinter said:


>


Great song and lyrics.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy

sprinter said:


>


Perfection.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I haven't posted in here before. Hmm.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

OK that's another for the next few months.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

OK I lied I forgot to include this one duh (I like this performance of it better than the studio version that's up on YouTube. The song was recorded sometime between 1977-78 though):






Also slugbait but I'm not posting that here lol.


----------



## Barakiel

^ I love the bubbly electric piano sound you hear throughout the Led Zeppelin song, it reminds me of the intro for Pink Floyd's Echoes..


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## greentea33

I will raise you 1 foreigner belt>:


----------



## sprinter




----------



## greentea33




----------



## sprinter

Well all my favorite Foreigner songs from the 70s have been posted now. I only know the hits that were on the radio in the 70s I never bought a Foreigner 8 track. :smile2:


----------



## sprinter




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sprinter

I see why they put the drummer out front on this one


----------



## HenDoggy

Can't get any better then this.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within

sprinter said:


> Well all my favorite Foreigner songs from the 70s have been posted now. I only know the hits that were on the radio in the 70s I never bought a Foreigner 8 track. :smile2:


Great album/LP


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Put up a fight you believe to be right...*


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## millenniumman75

The #1 song for a week in May 1975, a month before I was born.





The #1 song the week I was born was the #1 hit for the entire year of 1975
"Love Will Keep Us Together" by Captain and Tennille


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy

Yer Blues said:


>


Love this album so much, especially motion pictures(for Carrie)


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Maslow

From my days in Texas


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## greentea33




----------



## greentea33




----------



## greentea33

millenniumman75 said:


> The #1 song for a week in May 1975, a month before I was born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The #1 song the week I was born was the #1 hit for the entire year of 1975
> "Love Will Keep Us Together" by Captain and Tennille


I am older than you MM.:b


----------



## sprinter

more Paul Simon


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within

*"Cause I missed myself this year
I feel like I owe it to someone"*


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## greentea33




----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy

The Enemy Within said:


> *"Cause I missed myself this year
> I feel like I owe it to someone"*


One of the best of the 70s..... Shoot of all time :grin2:


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sprinter




----------



## greentea33




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## mysteryplane

My favorite song by my favorite band.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## greentea33

^ lol.


----------



## sprinter

frankhassa said:


> ^ lol.


I don't know who Todd Rundgren is, but I remember hearing that song on the radio. Lot's of soft rock songs on the radio back then....


----------



## greentea33

My dad had lots of records. I think it was probably my mom that liked TR, though.

I don't think they ever had the same taste in music.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Friendonkey

This might be the greatest chorus of all time.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter

Friendonkey said:


> This might be the greatest chorus of all time.


They had such a pleasant unique sound.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## greentea33




----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within

*RIP, Master.*


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## greentea33




----------



## ThreeEaredRabbit

Wow, talk about a forum that caters to my sensibilities.

I'll only choose a few songs so my post isn't too long, but some of my favorite 70s songs are Jeepster by T. Rex, 2HB by Roxy Music, Rebel Rebel by David Bowie, Gimme Danger by Iggy Pop, Foreplay/Long Time by Boston, Night Prowler by AC/DC, and Flick of the Wrist by Queen. (I like most of the songs by the artists I listed, but I only chose to share my favorites).


----------



## sprinter

More John Denver


----------



## sprinter




----------



## humblebee

I love 70's music...i'll probably will be posting in this thread every day lol.


----------



## humblebee

humblebee said:


> I love 70's music...i'll probably will be posting in this thread every day lol.


For some reason the video didn't show up but whatever. It's this song


----------



## greentea33

:smile2k. but watch out for Sprinter. He may run you over.:smile2:


----------



## Wasted Sunsets

Burnin' Sky from *Bad Company*.

Pretty much anything from them during the 70's.


----------



## greentea33

Im sorry ...but this is for 70's light rock favorites ONLY!!

Jk. lol


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1977*

Powerful session :

Thunder In My Heart
Arranged By [Strings], Conductor - Gene Page (RIP)
Bass - Abe Laboriel*
Congas - Lenny Castro
Drums - Jeff Porcaro (RIP)
Guitar - Fred Tackett, Lee Ritenour
Piano - Tom Snow
Tambourine - Bobbye Hall
Written-By - Leo Sayer, Tom Snow
Producer - Richard Perry


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sometimeslonely

Boogie Wonderland is my fav !!


----------



## The Enemy Within

*1977*

Been listening to that **** since 96, and I still.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1979*

John Bonham (RIP)


----------



## sprinter




----------



## SvanThor

"Wish You Were Here" by Pink Floyd is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Trooper

Brings back so many memories of when I used to live in north London back in the seventies. Remember always hearing it on the radio back then.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## spong007

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0ffIJ7ZO4U

i love is song


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within

*"Think of me as one you'd never figured."*


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Trooper

10cc - I'm Not In Love


----------



## The Enemy Within

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Those vocals(and backing vocals)...


----------



## Trooper




----------



## Trooper




----------



## Trooper




----------



## HenDoggy

The Enemy Within said:


>


Ive been obsessively listening to this album all week! Powederfinger is one of my faves too.

Came in this thread to post this one:


----------



## The Enemy Within

HenDoggy said:


> Ive been obsessively listening to this album all week! Powederfinger is one of my faves too.
> 
> Came in this thread to post this one:


Great song, awesome album ! I still remember the first time I heard Thrasher, life-changing event.

Now some proto-punk (1971)


----------



## Smallfry

Voodoo Child - Jimi Hendrix
So Far Away - Carol King


----------



## HenDoggy

The Enemy Within said:


> Great song, awesome album ! I still remember the first time I heard Thrasher, life-changing event.
> 
> Now some proto-punk (1971)


Yes, my favorite song from the album(and one of my top Neil Young songs overall) is probably thrasher. It's hard not getting emotional listening to that one.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## doe deer




----------



## sprinter

This song was posted before way back but it's definitely one of my favorites so I'm posting it again...


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon

sprinter said:


> This song was posted before way back but it's definitely one of my favorites so I'm posting it again...


I love that tune


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

Great band, David Palmer(not Fagen) singing :


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## 8888

I like The Brady Bunch theme song because that was a good show. Does that count?


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Unknown Trooper

The scariest song ever written and the birth of a genre.


----------



## The Enemy Within

*I wish I was there...*


----------



## The Enemy Within

05:10-06:22 Insane...


----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within

*RIP John Wetton*

Bass, Vocals


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Brilliant

2012 was a tough year for me, it helped me :


----------



## tea111red

sprinter said:


> This song was posted before way back but it's definitely one of my favorites so I'm posting it again...


^makes me think of their other 70s song, which I like.


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Proggy*


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## cat001




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Great songs. Both of them.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1978*


----------



## Trooper




----------



## Hollo




----------



## nietzschemami

bohemian rhapsody


----------



## The Enemy Within

Karen Carpenter, the one and only (RIP)


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Hollo




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

@In a Lonely Place : Classic ! Jimmy Page's favorite guitar solo of all time.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Hollo

Pure cheese, I love it. These guys were so geeky


----------



## The Enemy Within

@Hollo Herb Albert's music reminds me of my childhood with my Dad. Nice.






Relevant


----------



## Hollo

The Enemy Within said:


> @Hollo Herb Albert's music reminds me of my childhood with my Dad. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant


Same here! My dad's very random and eclectic LPs and 8-track tapes were a big influence on me. Fun Rush track


----------



## maralb




----------



## sprinter




----------



## greentea33




----------



## maralb




----------



## The Enemy Within

greentea33 said:


>


The best

Recorded in 1979, released in 1980 :


----------



## maralb




----------



## greentea33

Close enough to the 70s.


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Forrest Gump, anyone ?*


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter

Nick Gilder sounded like a female singer...


----------



## Arbre




----------



## The Enemy Within

*RIP John Glascock*


----------



## Scaptain




----------



## greentea33




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Wren611

Just a few of my favourites from that decade.


----------



## The Enemy Within

*1975*

Music by Stevie Wonder, performed by Jeff Beck :


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## harrison

Pretty much anything from this album is good.


----------



## harrison

I think I definitely took this song a bit too literally when I was young.

Famous guitar solo at 5:00 - it needs to be played very loudly on headphones.


----------



## The Enemy Within

harrison said:


> Pretty much anything from this album is good.


Agreed !






*Gotta do what you can just to keep your love alive
Trying not to confuse it with what you do to survive
In sixty-nine I was twenty-one and I called the road my own
I don't know when that road turned onto the road I'm on*


----------



## Vip3r

I have always liked his music. It's sad he died so young, wanted to quit music, but I wonder if he would of made more songs had he lived longer.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## harrison




----------



## WillYouStopDave

In a Lonely Place said:


>


 Unless he's lip-syncing on his live performances he must have an amazing memory. This sounds almost exactly like the live performance on the DVD I have.


----------



## harrison

Still a great album - pretty much anything by these guys is good. Plus a great album cover.


----------



## 8888




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## discopotato




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## funnynihilist

Kansas - Point of know return


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## funnynihilist

funky, folky, crazy vocals, a bit of psych, analog synths, fender rhodes, trippy lyrics, what more can you possibly as for in a 70s song?


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## greentea33




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## funnynihilist

This is actually a very good and very obscure album:






The whole album has that early 70s haze over it.


----------



## Stewart Akinyemi

David Bowie - Heroes without doubts


----------



## sprinter

Is it just me or does everyone get "This video is unavailable" 90% of the time I hit play anymore?


----------



## Suchness

sprinter said:


> Is it just me or does everyone get "This video is unavailable" 90% of the time I hit play anymore?


I get it too.


----------



## Eternal Solitude




----------



## Scaptain




----------



## h00dz

I know its probably been posted 100 times but;


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## sprinter

The Eagles R&B & Disco influenced song....


----------



## anonymoususer2

Pretty much every Steely Dan album.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wanted to include 21st Century Schizoid Man by King Crimson, but looking it up it was released in 1969 >.>


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## funnynihilist

Cat Stevens - Lilywhite


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Harveykinkle

Cutting me deep here Conway


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## sprinter




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## aqwsderf

Lol


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is more like a song by my favorite band from the 70s than a favorite song but it's a cool find because I've never seen this before and actual footage from then (or anytime) is pretty rare...


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I think I might have posted this here somewhere else (probably in this thread knowing me).


----------



## aqwsderf

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think I might have posted this here somewhere else (probably in this thread knowing me).


On my trip to London we actually went to visit that factory. It's undergoing construction now. My family is a big fan of Pink Floyd lol

Have you seen Roger Waters live?


----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## WillYouStopDave

aqwsderf said:


> On my trip to London we actually went to visit that factory. It's undergoing construction now. My family is a big fan of Pink Floyd lol
> 
> Have you seen Roger Waters live?


 I've seen him live in the sense that I saw his ITF Live DVD he released many years ago. Unfortunately, his voice is shot and he pretty much can't sing anymore (I don't know whose voice is on his newer recordings but it's probably someone who sounds like he used to). I think the only reason he's doing it is because his music is (has been) prescient for the past few years and he feels strongly about it. But it's still a little disappointing that someone who can't sing anymore is standing up there faking it.

Gilmour can still sing (to a degree) but even his voice sounded very strained last time I saw a video him singling live recently.


----------



## aqwsderf

WillYouStopDave said:


> I've seen him live in the sense that I saw his ITF Live DVD he released many years ago. Unfortunately, his voice is shot and he pretty much can't sing anymore (I don't know whose voice is on his newer recordings but it's probably someone who sounds like he used to). I think the only reason he's doing it is because his music is (has been) prescient for the past few years and he feels strongly about it. But it's still a little disappointing that someone who can't sing anymore is standing up there faking it.
> 
> Gilmour can still sing (to a degree) but even his voice sounded very strained last time I saw a video him singling live recently.


Ah yeah my dad mentioned that too. Seemed like he was singing with a prerecorded track. But honestly the concert is worth it for the light show and imagery


----------



## WillYouStopDave

aqwsderf said:


> Ah yeah my dad mentioned that too. Seemed like he was singing with a prerecorded track. But honestly the concert is worth it for the light show and imagery


 Waters was always the one up there screeching and carrying on so it's not a surprise he did a number on his voice. Ask your dad to tell you about Roger's frustration with people letting off fireworks. If you haven't heard about it, it's pretty funny. If you have heard about it, it's still pretty funny. :lol


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## aqwsderf

&#128525;


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Arbre




----------



## either/or

Fever Dream said:


>


Love CCR, and this is by far their best song! :grin2:


----------



## either/or

Not a big fan of 70's music but do like a lot of late 70s punk:


----------



## smalldarkcloud

Arbre said:


>


Love, love, love Brian Eno's music. _*Another Green World *_is a particular favorite.


----------



## Arbre

smalldarkcloud said:


> Love, love, love Brian Eno's music. _*Another Green World *_is a particular favorite.


He's one of my very favourite artists. My favourite album of his might be _Ambient 1: Music for Airports_. That's a difficult choice though.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## shyshisho




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## strange_world

Steeleye Span's first couple of albums are really good. I love this song off their first album:




Also:


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## shyshisho




----------



## either/or




----------



## alwaysrunning

The Chain - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## sprinter

If liking ABBA is wrong I don't want to be right.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## shyshisho




----------

